
How Venezuela went from the richest economy in South America to financial ruin - mgdo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/long_reads/how-venezuela-went-from-the-richest-economy-in-south-america-to-the-brink-of-financial-ruin-a7740616.html
======
MrZongle2
FTA: _"...the country’s three leading parties, later narrowed to two, agreed
to share power among themselves and oil revenue among their constituents.
Their pact, meant to preserve democracy, came to dominate it. Party elites
picked candidates and blocked outsiders, making politics less responsive. The
agreement to share wealth fostered corruption."_

Gosh, that sounds familiar.

